# Kaempferia galanga - sand ginger



## JeanLux (Jul 28, 2010)

This past WE after a heavy watering of my orchids, I saw, by chance, a totally lovely wet bloom; first thinking: this is an orchid and you didn't even know about it!!




The story started last year when I got some bulbs from Thanasis! The Spathoglottis bloomed and I showed some pics here, the Pecteilis didn't, and the Kaempferia just showed some very nice large leaves to me.

Now this is the surprise, that the plant brings up those lovely, very short lived flowers!

The next morning I got up at my normal time: 05.30 and when watching the plant that I had carried into our livingroom, I saw that the 1st flower had already wilted, but that a new one was coming up!




shortly later:




somewhat later, looking for the 1st sunshine:




And about 2 hours later, the bloom was fully open:




Thanks again Thanasis for this cool plant !!!!
Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 28, 2010)

:clap: WOW!!!!! Gorgeous blooms!!!! The first one is so crystalline!! Unfortunatelly I did not have many chances with these...! But I am sooo happy you could make them bloom!!! :clap::clap: 

Are the blooms fragrant??


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 28, 2010)

yes, a lot of fine fragrance!!!! Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 28, 2010)

:drool: Interesting! Good job!


----------



## Heather (Jul 28, 2010)

That's very pretty! I love these stories of folks sharing plants and their successes.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 28, 2010)

Very cool! Thanx for sharing.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice Jean! I love these little clumping gingers and had many in Florida. Surprisingly they are very uncommon here Japan. Lots of eating varieties though and even a native in the woods.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 28, 2010)

That's cute -- I wonder how many blooms will come from that one inflorescence.


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 28, 2010)

Hahaha... Its a very common herb/spice grown back home.. the leaves and tubers are used in cooking. Very easy to grow in any soil, preferably well-drained. The leaves grow quite large when under shade.


----------



## Hera (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice progression thread. thanks


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 29, 2010)

very cool!


----------

